# Broody hen



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Yay I have a broody hen she has been now for a week so excited she is an easter egger I checked one of the eggs and seen veins yippee. So hopefully she will lay on them the whole time and not give up. Was not really wanting more chicks but that is ok. :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, what fun. I have two hens that hatched babies and they are sharing the rearing of the chicks and also have two more hens on eggs, they have 5 days to go. I love seeing the moms raising the chicks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I put ringneck pheasant eggs under a broody hen we have last week and am excited to see what happens if they hatch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I have never had one of my hens go broody so this is my first time  
Logan let me know how it goes. I have heard of silkies raising baby ducks


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

How exciting!

My 2 easter eggers are broody too, but I don't have a rooster, so they're sitting on blanks lol.. I've been thinking about getting some fertilized eggs for them to sit on.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

mtmom75 said:


> How exciting!
> 
> My 2 easter eggers are broody too, but I don't have a rooster, so they're sitting on blanks lol.. I've been thinking about getting some fertilized eggs for them to sit on.


That would be a good idea. My sister has a broody hen and she has been sitting on her eggs for over 5 weeks now the poor thing hers are not fertile either and she keeps waiting for her chicks to hatch. 
I have heard of people buying baby chicks and then before sunrise put the baby chicks by the broody hen and then she thinks she hatched them and cares for them


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't have a rooster right now either and after she stayed broody I ordered the eggs. 
I will update after they hopefully hatch.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I don't have a rooster right now either and after she stayed broody I ordered the eggs.
> I will update after they hopefully hatch.


Awesome hopefully it works


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had two chickens go broody and succesfully hatch a few chicks each time. It has been fun to watch them. The interesting one is that I took the eggs from a broody turkey because I wasn't sure if I moved her nest if she would go back to it and really wanted these chicks. They are chocolate turkeys which are a rare breed. Anyways when I took her turkey eggs I put two chicken eggs under her to give her something to raise if she went the full time. Turkeys are notorious for leaving their nest I read. So she hatched this week two chicken eggs. She is huge and then there are these two little chicks. She is a good Mom, she hisses at us if we get too close. It will be interesting to watch.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just went out to close the coop up for the night and oh oh she was off the eggs and they were not in a bunch! I think that it got so hot today that she may have stopped sitting! Hopefully thats not the case.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

When it got too hot here around a 100 mine would squat over the eggs. They do get off them for a half hour at most some days to eat and such and the eggs will still hatch. So I hope you caught her in a quick off time


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope so too. I was more concerned that they didn't look all bunched together as usual. We shall see.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

My two 4 year old hens went broody and sat on everyone elses eggs. They successfully hatched out 9 chicks. I just put them back with the rest of the chickens, ducks and guines hens. These mother hens are so attentive and protective I dont have to worry about them. Good luck with your broody hen.
I have learned from watching them that being refered to as a "mother hen " is a high compliment. :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! I think peeps are the most darling baby animals! Maybe even cuter than goat kids! I love picking them up and putting them by your ear and hearing them peep! CUTE!!!!  :drool: Sure hope you can hatch some!!! :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I love baby chicks too they are the cutest here are some chicks I have raised. They are all grown now


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a broody hen sitting on a couple of ceramic eggs. Not very happy about that. 

Jan


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh dear, poor thing hopefully she does not wait for chicks


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!       :lovey: :drool: CUTE! Gotta love those big dark eyes! I WHAT SOME!!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks I love baby chicks they are just adorable


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Those are some adorable babies!!!
I had two broody hens in June. One abondoned (well attacked really) hers but when the other one went I was able to put the few I saved under her and she has raised all 15. I have one who is due in 5 days. She is sitting on 14 so we shall see. No counting before they hatch and all that. She has done really well but it has gotten pretty hot and she has gotten off for long periods. But she stays fluffed up over them at night so I think they will be okay.
I successfully got a hen to hatch 3 peafowl years ago. And if I do not get enough from a hatching and there are babies at the feed store I usually add a few. No problems but my Buff Orpington did look a bit weird with those Barred Rock babies.LOL
Good luck to everyone who is expecting.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine is laying on 9 eggs now, not sure what she has under her. Probably a mix of who knows what I have buff orpingtons, light brahmas, white sultans, standard cochins(barred and golden laced), splash bantam cochins, barred rocks, white rocks, rhode island reds, easter eggers, and silkies.


----------

